
DESPERATELY WANTS TO STAY IN DENMARK - clovermcry
Hello everyone,<p>I work as an au pair right now in Denmark and desperately wanted to stay here. I have a boyfriend who is Danish. My visa will run out in November 2015. I am from Non-EU country so it is not easy to stay here when my contract in done. I appreciate any help that someone can help or any advice. Please, please help me :-(<p>Leave a comment so we can discuss more, thank you!
======
anigbrowl
This isn't really the best place to ask. Your best option is to save a bit of
money and consult a lawyer who specializes in immigration. If you come from a
country with a lot of problems then it might be possible to stay as a refugee;
you should also look into whether you can renew your visa if you get a job
with a different employer. Also, call your country's embassy, or talk to other
people from your country, and ask for information about organizations of your
people in Denmark - often other people from the same country have valuable
advice and experience to share. You have a year left on your visa, so if you
start researching now that's probably enough time to work something out.

------
kseistrup
You could seek advice at “Marriage Without Borders” ⌘
[http://www.aegteskabudengraenser.dk/](http://www.aegteskabudengraenser.dk/)

